
Spain confirms country's first death from coronavirus – health official - jpxw
https://www.reuters.com/article/health-coronavirus-spain-death/spain-confirms-countrys-first-death-from-coronavirus-health-official-idUSL8N2AV2HP
======
jpxw
Note that this patient died on February 13th. This is before any cases were
confirmed in Spain at all. This is extremely significant news.

